# [FRAGE] Winamp 5 Modern Skin



## raddi (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Habe eine Frage! Undzwar: Weiß JEMAND mit welchem Programm der Winamp 5 Modern Skin erstellt wurde? Ich finde den Style ziemlich geil, nur ist es sehr umständlich, wie ich festgestellt habe, ihn mit Photoshop zu realisieren. Damit meine ich Buttons und diese smoothen 3D Objekte. Außerdem ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass schräge Linien relativ unscharf in Photoshop erzeugt werden!

Man könnte den Skin auch fast mit dem MMD3 für Winamp3 vergleichen!

Ich wäre also sehr dankbar, wenn JEMAND weiß wie sich solche Skins erstellen lassen? 

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!

Falls JEMAND diese Skins nicht kennt, hier die Links zu Screenschots:

Winamp 5 Modern Skin 

MMD3
(Donwload unter http://www.winamp.com)


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Dezember 2003)

Es wäre für jeden User einfacher, dir zu helfen, wenn er ein Beispiel hätte.
Darum bitte ich dich: Gib uns eins  

Desweiteren bitte ich dich, "jemanden" auszuschreiben. Ich weiss, die Regeln sind hart, aber anders geht es leider nicht.

MfG Jan

Da ich Heute nett bin, geb ich den Usern das Beispiel


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Dezember 2003)

Wenn Du Dich mit dem Designer des Winamp 5 Skins unterhalten
möchtest, dann schmeiß mal Dein AOL Messanger an und adde
ihn in deine Contactlist... Ein gutes English ist hier von Vorteil da
der gute Mr. G. aus England stammt... 

AOL Messanger ID => willfisher99

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos007

N.S.: Die primären Programm die hier zum einsatz kommen,
das ist wohl kein Geheimnis, sind Adobe Photoshop und 
Paint Shop Pro...


----------



## raddi (22. Dezember 2003)

danke, habe zwar noch keinen AOL Messanger, aber werde mal schauen

da du grade von Paint Shop Pro (PSP) geredet hast; kennst du ein paar Tutorial Sites dafür?  Benutze nun schon 2 jahre Adobe und würde gerne mal PSP ausprobieren, jedoch fehlt das KnowHow in Sachen Umgang!

Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm, dann muss ich halt mal googlen!

Also denn!

Eine Gute Nacht und viele Dank


----------



## raddi (22. Dezember 2003)

hhm, habe ihn mal eben geaddet - er war sogar online, jedoch meint er, dass der skin nicht von ihm ist...

:/

Bist du dir sicher, dass das seine ID ist?

Nachtrag:

habe mir eben mal die Credits angschaut.
Da steht, dass der Skin von Sven Kistner ist. Der hat auch den MMD3 erstellt!

Kennt vll. jemand die ICQ Nr. von ihm?


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Dezember 2003)

Von Barti Bartman alias Sven Kistner habe ich leider nur die
emailadresse => kistner@metrix.de - Versuch Dein Glück...

Man beachte seinen Arbeitgeber


----------



## ephiance (23. Dezember 2003)

was soll so schwer daran sein den skin zu erstellen. gradients und ebeneneffekte. und vor allem a lot of effort. anders gehts halt nich =P


----------



## Kevkong (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi also ich will auch soon ModernSkin für Winamp machen aber ich weis ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wie 

<<<<<< Brauche also auch Hilfe


----------



## darkkurt (24. Februar 2004)

Ich weiß, der Thread ist schon etwas alt, aber vielleicht hilft euch das hier weiter:

Um einen modern SKin zu erstellen, braucht ihr kenntnisse in XML. Meines Erachtens gibt es da keine Software wie für classic Skins...


----------



## Rontz (29. Januar 2005)

raddi, fast jeder skinner arbeitet mit photoshop... wenn dir n paar effekte zu umständlich/unsauber sind, dann umgeh sie einfach, oder übe 

ephiance... ebeneneffekte sollte man aber möglichst nur sehr begrenzt einsetzen... jeder skin der zuviele standardebenensätze einsetzt, schaut wirklich ******* aus.

und bevor ihr die skinner "nervt", solltet ihr lieber mal n blick ins winamp modern forum werfen
http://forums.winamp.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=123
man könnte sich natürlich einfach auch mal die mühe machen, nen skin selbstständig zu entpacken (sind nur umbenannte zips) und zu guggn was da drin is 

darkkurt, fast richtig... die kenntnisse für xml braucht man nicht wirklich, die tags sind fast alle selbsterklärend


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Januar 2005)

Rontz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und bevor ihr die skinner "nervt", solltet ihr lieber mal n blick ins winamp modern forum werfen


Und bevor Du einen Post schreibst, solltest Du auch mal auf das Datum des Thread-Erstellens werfen


----------



## Sk3l3tor (29. Januar 2005)

hab das Gefühl, dass er im ganzen Forum nach Winamp gesucht hat und dann was zu schreib, egal wie alt es ist.


----------



## sgnich (21. November 2005)

lool!!
\Programme\Winamp\ usw.... dann auf skins und modern skin... da hat man alle bilddateien.. ganz einfach.. meins sieht recht lustig/cool aus..


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. November 2005)

Eh der Thread hier noch zig Mal aus der Versenkung hochgeholt wird, schließ ich den mal lieber ab.


----------

